# Flattened J-Box



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Posted on behalf of BigRed:


> I came across this a couple of years ago. The GC could not get the drop ceiling in so he cut the junction box. It's great isn't it! Thanks, BIG RED.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sometimes, all I can do is just shake my head.


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

The inspector is going to want a cover on that!:laughing:


----------

